# Lesson learned



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made a bowl that turned into a funnel this morning. I will post pictures as soon as wife gets home. I did learn don't try to make the bowl too thin. and watch your sides on the bowl. 

It was a Hackaberry bowl too. I am saving the mesquite till I am better at it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That happens every time you make the inside deeper than the outside hahahaha

Just one more of those things you learn not to do,we have all done it.

dick


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Just use it as a flower pot. Put a dish under it and that is where you can water it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok first one is the funnel








Second one is my second bowl with a coat of boiled linseed oil.
This is spalted hackaberry. Almost too spalted almost rotten.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, it happens. I don't turn bowls very often but do turn hollow vases and other items and it's my goal to get as thin as I can get away with. I shoot for 1/8" or slightly less but have gone to thin and came apart. I use calipers to gauge with and do so often to make sides even and thin. With wet wood, I have used a light to shine through to help also, but light can mislead you if grain is not consistant. This is the fun of making these items.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Bobby, That looks very nice! I like it! That wood is beautiful.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Bobby that spalted wood is sure nice looking. If you find some ,move it to a dry place and the micro organisms that cause the spalting will go dormant and you can set it aside for future turning,if you don't it will eventually get so punky it is not even good for firewood. There is a product on the market called Polycryl that can be used to stabilze punky wood . I have used CA(super glue)but that gets a little pricey if you got a big piece.Polycryl in its initial cost is pricey but you cut it with water and it goes a long ways,you can seal it in a container after you mix it and it will keep for a good while.

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...that's an amazing looking chunk of wood there! Excellent work on a difficult material. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim if you want I will bring you a couple of pieces Sat. So you can make a masterpiece.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Question:

Once a piece of wood is turned, what steps have to be taken to make it food-safe (i.e. salad bowls, wine cups, etc...)? I know that in ceramics, one has to glaze fire their work to make it food-safe? 

Great looking bowl, Bobby! Once you get comfortable with the bowl forms, you should experiment with making a foot on the bottom of your bowl. That will really set it off


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tjoker...I can't answer for the others, but most of my turnings turn into 'dust collectors' on some shelf somewhere, LOL. There are some food safe finishes that are available. We would make some incredible wood cutting boards in my shop classes but they were so pretty, no one would put a knife to them! That spalted wood is tricky to work with and can easily get away from you. jim


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim,

I went into our woodshop at school last week and Coach Peacock said that he would start working with me on the lathe here. I am looking forward to it. I just have to find some wood. Any suggestions on what kind is the best for a beginner?

If you have any 'dust collectors' around your shop, I would be happy to take one  I'll throw some stuff on the wheel and we might be able to trade.

Have you seen June and Louis lately? I give her a hard time every chance I get! 

Chuck



galvbay said:


> Tjoker...I can't answer for the others, but most of my turnings turn into 'dust collectors' on some shelf somewhere, LOL. There are some food safe finishes that are available. We would make some incredible wood cutting boards in my shop classes but they were so pretty, no one would put a knife to them! That spalted wood is tricky to work with and can easily get away from you. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Tjoker...I can't answer for the others, but most of my turnings turn into 'dust collectors' on some shelf somewhere, LOL. There are some food safe finishes that are available. We would make some incredible wood cutting boards in my shop classes but they were so pretty, no one would put a knife to them! That spalted wood is tricky to work with and can easily get away from you. jim


I remember reading an article in a magazine once (not sure which one) that said any of the finishes are actually food safe after they completely dry and cure. I have used polyurathane before and laquer and have used it with food, but have used it rarely. May can do a search just to be sure. I probably still have magazine but no telling where it is at.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Man Bobby that is a great looking bowl! Gotta find me some nice spalted wood to try my hand with.

I use Behlen's salad bowl finish on all my bowls & cuttingboards that might actually see food use. There are a couple other brands available too.

Jeff


----------

